# Lanzar Optidrive 50c for small sub



## pyry (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,

At first english is not my native language but I do my best 

My question is that is there any sense to use Lanzar Opti 50c as 4 ohm mono? I'm planning to build (somekind of old school) sq car and I'm planning to use Opti 4150 for front (2 way active) and 50c for one small (6-8") subwoofer. I've also Opti 2200 and that would be better but I really like to have that 50c installed in my car 

I already have from old project 2x JL Audio 6w0 so it's possible to use for example them and then load will be mono 2 ohm. 

So 1 or 2 small sub and Opti 50c. Crazy? Opinios?


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I wouldn't run those 6w0's mono @ 2ohm on a 50c unless you want to witness a catastrophic subwoofer failure! Those 6w0's are only rated at 75w each. At 2ohm mono the 50c is putting out well over 400w. Running them on the 2200 @ 4ohm stereo would be more realistic. If you want to run your 50c get some bigger subs that will handle some real power.


----------



## westy8 (Mar 20, 2012)

pyry said:


> Hi,
> 
> At first english is not my native language but I do my best
> 
> ...


Looking to sell opti 50c? Needing one, 770-296-1200


----------

